# How fast can you feel meds working?



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

I took my first dose of levoxyl tonight and I swear within an hour I was feeling better...is this even possible or a placebo effect possibly caused by an emotional high (just got a dx after 3 years of suffering). I usually have a major energy crash around 2 or 3pm and then another one around 7....no crash at all tonight...though I did this afternoon. I took pill around 530.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> I took my first dose of levoxyl tonight and I swear within an hour I was feeling better...is this even possible or a placebo effect possibly caused by an emotional high (just got a dx after 3 years of suffering). I usually have a major energy crash around 2 or 3pm and then another one around 7....no crash at all tonight...though I did this afternoon. I took pill around 530.


It depends on how defient you were and also, each person responds so differently.

I am happy for you! This is a good thing. What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much to start?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lovelizz said:


> I took my first dose of levoxyl tonight and I swear within an hour I was feeling better...is this even possible or a placebo effect possibly caused by an emotional high (just got a dx after 3 years of suffering). I usually have a major energy crash around 2 or 3pm and then another one around 7....no crash at all tonight...though I did this afternoon. I took pill around 530.


It's an interesting process in my opinion. I was diagnosed 6 months ago and I am still not fully adjusted. I was started on .025 mcg of Levothyroxine and my level started lowering on .050 mcg. I am starting to get symptomatic again an went for more bloodwork on Friday. Still waiting for results. From what my doc told me it could take 6 months to a year until you are fully adjusted.

One thing I noticed when my pills started hitting me was the fact that I didn't need to nap as much and my cold sensitivity dwindled. A few things that are still lingerings though are my weight issues and constipation, but I have read and hear that once you are adjusted right these things go away as well.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Placebo effect! If it were dessicated thyroid, the effect is more immediate because the T3 in dessicated is fats-acting. The t4 in Levoxyl is slow acting; it has to build up in your system.

Except for the fact that you might lose a bunch of water weight the first couple of weeks, it takes a while - weeks usually - to see an effect. Honestly, when I started on a low dose (.25 then .5) I actually felt worse - my thyroid decided since it was getting replacement in the form of a pill why bother to work? Thus, I ended up worse than before until my levels were increased.

It took me 1.5 years to get to the optimum level where I now pretty much feel fabulous - except for a handful of days when I don't and feel all hypo-y.

As for the weight - I had a bunch come off the first two weeks - like 10 pounds of water weight and I am normal weight and not overweight. The shape of my face changed! After that, I didn't start to really metabolize until I added T3. Everyone is different - your journey is not my journey - but it will take time to reach the sweet spot with the meds.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I actually kept track of the days because every day I would wake up and hope to feel something. It was day 12 after starting medication that I started to feel improvement and then a gradual improvement almost every day after that until I leveled off.

Now that I am still titrating up, I notice the first change on the new level in about 7 days but it doesn't consistently feel the same for another week or so, I still get gradual improvement for up to 8-9 weeks after I increase my dose.

I had a blip downward due to change in my medication brand and it also took me 7 days to feel the first symptoms return. By 4 weeks I was really dragging and returned to the dr for an increase.

Once my levels got good, I could finally take off the few extra lbs I was carrying but it took work, watching what I ate. So for me the weight didn't come off automatically but at least it was possible again to cut some calories and lose weight.


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

It's crazy that I felt it right away....this morning I felt it too, sadly I crashed at 2 pm and now 3 and a half hours later I'm finally dragging myself out of bed. Guess it was a placebo effect and I was burning borrowed energy


----------

